# المنتدى منتدى الستالايت واجهزة الاستقبال الفضائي الريسيفرات الرقمية وأجهزة إستقبال الأقمار الصناعية قسم ترددات الـــقنوات الـــرياضية  مباريات يوم الجمعة 16 يناير 2015 والقنوات الناقلة لها

## mohamed73

مباريات اليوم 16 جانفي 2015 والقنوات الناقلة لها 
(Friday 16.I.2015 (GMT+1  Asian Nations Cup 2015 
08:00 Palestine -Jordan 
BeINSports Arabia Feed HD
-Eutelsat 3.1°E-10975 H 10000 -Biss(DVB-S2
-Eutelsat 3.1°E-10965 H 10000 -Biss(DVB-S2
-Eutelsat 3.1°E-10985 H 10000 -Biss(DVB-S2
EuroSport2 France
-Astra 19.2°E-12581 V 22000-NOFTA
EuroSport2 France HD
-Astra 19.2°E-12090 V 29700 -(DVB-S2)/NOFTA
EuroSport2
-Eutelsat 7°E-11513 H 29900-CW(Digiturk
Eurosport 2 Deutschland HD
-Astra 19.2°E -11876 H 27500 -(DVB-S2)/NOFTA
EuroSport 2
-Hotbird 13°E -11240 V 27500-NOFTA
Eurosport 2 HD
-Hotbird 13°E-11258 H 27500 -(DVB-S2)/NOFTA
IRIB Varesh
-Intelsat 62°E -11555 V 30000 -FTA/Biss
-Badr 26°E -11881 H 27500 -FTA/Biss(DVB-S2
-ST2 88°E -11050 H 30000 -FTA/Biss
-Arabsat 20°E -3964 R 30000 -FTA/Biss(DVB-S2)(C-Band
3 Sport TV
-Yamal 49°E -3950 L 3500 -FTA(DVB-S2)(C-Band
-Afghansat 48°E -11293 V 27500 -FTA
-Insat 83°E -11058 V 4600 -FTA 
10:00 Iraq- Japan 
Duhok TV
-NSS 57°E -11188 V 1774 -FTA(DVB-S2
BeINSports Arabia Feed HD
-Eutelsat 3.1°E-10975 H 10000 -Biss(DVB-S2
-Eutelsat 3.1°E-10965 H 10000 -Biss(DVB-S2
-Eutelsat 3.1°E-10985 H 10000 -Biss(DVB-S2
IRIB TV 3
-Intelsat 62°E -11555 V 30000 -Biss (DVB-S2
-Badr 26°E -11900 V 27500 -FTA/Biss
-Badr 26°E -11881 H 27500 -Biss(DVB-S2
-Arabsat 20°E -3964 R 30000 -Biss(DVB-S2)(C-Band
3 Sport TV
-Yamal 49°E -3950 L 3500 -FTA(DVB-S2)(C-Band
-Afghansat 48°E -11293 V 27500 -FTA
-Insat 83°E -11058 V 4600 -FTA  Spain -La liga BBVA 
20:45 Cordoba CF - SD Eibar 
Idman Azerbaycan
-Eutelsat 7°E- 11492 V 30000 -CW (DigiTurk
-AzerSpace 46°E -11169 H 20400 -FTA/Biss  Belgium Jupiler League  
20:30 Club Brugge KV-KV Mechelen 
Saudi Sport-2
-Badr 26°E -12149 H 30000 -FTA
Saudi Sport-2 HD
-Badr 26°E -12149 H 30000 -FTA
Oman Sport
-Nile sat 7°W-12111 H 27500 -FTA
-Badr 26°E-12456 H 27500 -FTA
Oman Sport HD
-Nile sat 7°W-12111 H 27500 -FTA
-Badr 26°E-12456 H 27500 -FTA
Sharjah Sport
-Nile Sat 7°W -11977 V 27500 -FTA  UAE Arabian Gulf Cup 
14:05 AlSharjah-AlShabab 
AD Sports 2
-Badr 26°E -11804 H 27500 -FTA
-Nilesat 7°W -12226 H 27500 -FTA
Abu Dhabi Sports 2 HD
-Nile sat 7°W°W -12467 H 27500 -FTA(DVB-S2
- Yahsat 52°E -11861 H 27500 -FTA (DVB-S2
Dubai Sports1
-Nile Sat 7°W- 11785 V 27500 -FTA
-Bdar 26°E- 12130 V 27500 -FTA
Dubai Sports 1 HD
-Nile sat 7°W -12322 V 27500 -FTA
-Yahsat 52.5°E -11823 H 27500-FTA 
17:00 AlNasr-Baniyas SC 
AD Sports 2
-Badr 26°E -11804 H 27500 -FTA
-Nilesat 7°W -12226 H 27500 -FTA
Abu Dhabi Sports 2 HD
-Nile sat 7°W°W -12467 H 27500 -FTA(DVB-S2
- Yahsat 52°E -11861 H 27500 -FTA (DVB-S2
Dubai Sports1
-Nile Sat 7°W- 11785 V 27500 -FTA
-Bdar 26°E- 12130 V 27500 -FTA
Dubai Sports 1 HD
-Nile sat 7°W -12322 V 27500 -FTA
-Yahsat 52.5°E -11823 H 27500-FTA  Saudi League first division 
13:50 Abha-AlWehda 
Saudi Sport-2
-Badr 26°E -12149 H 30000 -FTA
Saudi Sport-2 HD
-Badr 26°E -12149 H 30000 -FTA 
15:50 AlQadasiya-AlEttifaq 
Saudi Sports 1
-Badr 26°E -12015 V 27500 -FTA
-Nilesat 7°W -12149 H 27500 -FTA
-Arabsat 30.5°E -10923 H 17000 -FTA
-Galaxy 97°W-12152 H 20000-FTA
Saudi Sport-1 HD
-Badr 26°E -12149 H 30000 -FTA  Italian Lega Pro C 
20:45 Matera-Juve Stabia 
Rai Sport
-Hotbird 13°E-11804 V 27500 -FTA  Handball World Championship 2015 
17:00 Algeria -Egypte 
Porogramme National
-Eutelsat 5°W - 11060 H 23700 -Biss
-Ses 22°W -12674 H 20255 -Biss 
17:00 Croatie - Autriche 
ORF Sport+
-Astra 19.2°E -11244 H 22000 -CW(ORF  Turkey Cup 
19:00 Eskisehirspor - Balcova 
ATV Turkey
-Turksat 42°E -11628 H 6666 -FTA
-Turksat 42°E -11791 H 16000 -FTA
-Eutelsat 7°E -11679 H 30000 -CW(DigiTurk
ATV Avrupa / ATV Europa
-Turksat 42°E -12615 V 4800 -FTA
ATV Turkey HD
-Turksat 42°E -11896 H 11200 -FTA(DVB-S2

----------

